

Ask HN: Where can I find Web Developers / SEO Experts to hire?  - kreedskulls

I am looking to hire some people to work for my company, I need web developers/designers and SEO experts where is the best place to find them?
======
eam
Sometimes I freelance on oDesk.com. So you might check that out.

~~~
kreedskulls
Looked at oDesk.com I need my guys to be inHouse, actually come into the
office day by day, any Ideas for that outside of normal job posting sites?

~~~
eam
Well sometimes there are guys near your area. I think you can filter it by
location. You can also post on Craigslist.

